# Bernice ?



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

I was wondering if I should breed my betta.... Yes of course I have been doing research but when will she get the eggs? Should I bring i the male and seperate them with a divider then she will or what?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pair needs to be conditioned first. I'll let the breeders explain more about the process.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If you need to ask this question, I would say you haven't done enough research to breed. Breeding bettas is a complex thing that can end up with one or both bettas dead. It's not something for beginners to try just for the heck of it. It requires planning, hard work, and money to get it all started. You'll also need a place to send these babies, which might take some effort. I would say just stick with the girl you have, and be content with that. Otherwise, you could lose her and the boy. Sorry if this sounds rude, but it kind of seems like you're a beginner, as you didn't even know what bubblenests were...?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah you need tons of research. But after that, and after conditioning you should be able to.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Keep in mind fifteen minutes ago you asked how you can tell if your female has eggs. A few hours googling things won't suffice.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay now I know a little bit more,but what on earth is conditioning??? Is it like betta bowl conditioning because I have that(not to sound stupid or anything).


----------



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

ok codered u r bothering me ok......... I will do more reasearch but dont say beginners cant do stuff i meen how can u be a fish breeding expert? its not a sport its a hobby and u do it for FUN so stop treating me like I'm 3


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm confused is this a breeding threat or a fight:question:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm bothering you, but I'm trying to tell you that breeding bettas isn't something you just decide you want to do one day, and do it the next day! Breeding bettas requires months, literally months, of work! And really, beginners should not breed these fish! By the time you're ready to do this, you won't be considered a beginner anymore. Conditioning the bettas themselves takes weeks. Then the breeding, in which bettas have been known to be killed, even when done by someone who has kept bettas for a long time. Then you have to wait up to two to three months to even see what colors they'll be. When breeding these fish, there's a lot of room for failure. Please reconsider, at least until you're absolutely positive that you know how to do this.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey wait a munite didn't I ask a question before???


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

this forum is notorious for shunning first time breeders. i guess they want to stress the importance of preparedness.


----------



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

I know you have to take months I realized that when I first looked into this. Good Lord your point was pointed out way back and if ur such an expert with your 7 fish with i bet huge tanks and heaters is it your life? dose ur life revolve around them? get a life!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

During conditioning, you feed the pair rich, nutritious foods like bloodworms and brine shrimp. This helps the female to develop her eggs. During this time, the male should start working on a bubblenest.


----------



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

conditioning is letting the male and female get to know each other


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Please be nice, Bernice. I would like you to know I do have a life. Bettas is a hobby for me, that keeps my stress down. I got my first one after my dad died, and whenever I have a particularity hard day or week, I usually end up getting one. I intend to pursue Marine Biology in college, so eventually, fish will be my life. I'm not trying to be rude. I'm trying to explain. Just a few minutes ago you asked what a bubblenest is, telling me that you're an extreme beginner. Jumping into breeding headfirst is not a smart move. I'm going to go now, and hope you understand that we're not trying to be mean, just trying to explain.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you dramaqueen!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone is trying to shun anyone here. I think the point is, like andakin said, stressing the importance of preparedness.
And please, let's not start world war 3 here.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Again, thank you dramaqueen!!!:BIGangel:


----------



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

ok well I am not doin it now oviously and you are acting like i am stupid. Fish are fish ya they are cool to look at but collecting fish and putting them in 20 gallon tanks is a waste of time and money. i knew what one was i didnt know why she did it


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

littleBernice said:


> Fish are fish ya they are cool to look at but collecting fish and putting them in 20 gallon tanks is a waste of time and money.


You think that collecting fish is stupid, and yet you want to breed them? Breeding bettas pretty much IS collecting them. 

OK, I'm going to try and explain some things here.

We are NOT trying to make you look stupid. We are NOT trying to be mean. We are just making sure your not doing it "Just for fun" or to "See what happens". Look, It makes me mad when people come to this forum asking for advice, and then getting mad at us for trying to help? 

Sorry to be harsh.. But I'm just trying to get my point across. So, if you would like help, and will take advice politely, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

littleBernice said:


> I know you have to take months I realized that when I first looked into this. Good Lord your point was pointed out way back and if ur such an expert with your 7 fish with i bet huge tanks and heaters is it your life? dose ur life revolve around them? get a life!


Well bettas actually thrive in bigger tanks with heaters to keep their water warm which is what they NEED. And yes many people's lives do revolve around their fish, which leads to your next quote.



littleBernice said:


> ok well I am not doin it now oviously and you are acting like i am stupid. Fish are fish ya they are cool to look at but collecting fish and putting them in 20 gallon tanks is a waste of time and money. i knew what one was i didnt know why she did it


 Fish are not only fish, they are pets and deserve the same treatment as your dog or cat. Also yes putting one betta by itself in a 20 gallons could be a waste of money. However if the aquarium is split, or is a community aquarium, it could be a better solution. 

People here want to provide the best lives for their fish and care about them a lot. If you don't maybe this isn't the place for you.


----------



## littleBernice (Sep 30, 2009)

You breed for fun though...... well breeding you dont keep all 30 fish and i said i was considering


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, I am. But I have researched, prepared, and spent tons of money. I'm doing this because it is my Hobby. I only have two hobbies. This being one of them.

Look dude, I don't want to fight. You want help, just ask for it. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

littleBernice said:


> You breed for fun though...... well breeding you dont keep all 30 fish and i said i was considering


Yes people breed for fun, however you can kill your fish if you aren't ready. Your fry need live food, clean water, lots of space to grow, warm water. And seeing that you are already not providing your one female betta with the necessities, it is not a good idea. Also you need to find places to get rid of the bettas. Most pet stores won't take VT bettas which yours probably will be, because its cheaper and easier to get them from over seas. You will also need jars to seperate all the babies once they get bigger.

Also you can get over 50 eggs easily, what would you do? I will not go onto the culling topic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Breeding can result in one hundred or more babies and they need homes. Most petstores won't take babies because they have their own suppliers.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

littleBernice said:


> conditioning is letting the male and female get to know each other


thats what i used to think conditioning meant too; but its not. conditioning simply means getting your fish into the healthiest shape they can be through diet. the goal for the female is to produce healthy and plentiful eggs, while for the male is to prepare him for several days of rigorous workout.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Spawning is very stressful to both the male and female. It doesn't just happen as soon as you put the pair together. The male will chase her around and if a female isn't ready, he'll kill her.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a place where the members help each other out with suggestions not tell each other to get a life. We're all friends here!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

iheartmyfishies said:


> This is a place where the members help each other out with suggestions not tell each other to get a life. We're all friends here!


Thank you! Because really.. this is OUR life.:neutral:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know my bettas are MY life! lol When I'm not petsitting or house sitting.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

My life is pretty much school, music, and animals. That's the rundown of an average day for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to be getting pretty busy in another week or so with rehearsals for a Christmas dinner theater I'll be involved in.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

We're just saying that you're not ready YET. You could be and very soon but our advice will help. For the sake of your fish don't breed just yet. We can help you through it step by step but first you must be financially ready. It takes a lot of money to breed fish. And they need a place to go once they reach maturity. They need constant attention and care so be prepared to give up a lot of your free time. And getting a male and keeping both him and Bernice in top physical condition will be difficult as well. Plus the whole process takes months to complete. Just so you know what you're getting yourself into. And like everyone else has said you must research which you seem prepared to do. You just have to cooperate with us. Breeding is hard, but if it's really what you want....


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Well said Iheartmyfishies!!!!! :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------

